# Integra GSR vs. Spec V, which one would you drive?



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

looking to buy a spec v to replace my integra now. i posted a similar topic on the honda boards to see what those guys think. they pretty much all said the gsr and was wondering what the nissan guys will say. i must say, i test drove one yesterday and fell in love with the car. so my question to you, considering stock for stock, the aftermarket, styling, quality build, etc, which car do you think is better OVERALL. thanks to all who post


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Pretty even cars. I've beat two lost to one. Eveyone was modded. Stock for stock I don't know which is faster I would say the specv in the 1320. But, after that the GSR. Now to build quility. GSR wins that but not by much. I like the styling of the specv way better. Also, the specv TAKES to mods better. I didn't say they have more mods because the integra takes that cake. All in all I would take a specv because it's new so you know the engine wasn't dogged out and miss treated. And everyone has a honda. So, it's much harder to stand out.

Go SpecV you won't be disappointed
If they were two brand new cars both 2003 models it would be a closer match but new verses old. New all the way. Plus, it's faster


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MDMA said:


> *Pretty even cars. I've beat two lost to one. Eveyone was modded. Stock for stock I don't know which is faster I would say the specv in the 1320. But, after that the GSR. Now to build quility. GSR wins that but not by much. I like the styling of the specv way better. Also, the specv TAKES to mods better. I didn't say they have more mods because the integra takes that cake. All in all I would take a specv because it's new so you know the engine wasn't dogged out and miss treated. And everyone has a honda. So, it's much harder to stand out.
> 
> Go SpecV you won't be disappointed
> If they were two brand new cars both 2003 models it would be a closer match but new verses old. New all the way. Plus, it's faster  *



you forgot to say that the integra has less Torque (lbs/ft) than my 99 se...... Imo go for the spec you will not regret it...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, but if you can keep the rpms above 5000 then that is a fun car. But, like I said a specv is still the car to get.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hrm...

Is this discussion more engine oriented than general chassis? I don't think so. 

Off to the B15 Chassis Forum you go!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

It all depends on what you want? I looked at a GSR when I was looking to purchase! It was to small and I wanted 4 doors. Plus the interiors have always been boring to me! Outside of that they are really nice cars! Little pricey, but nice. I went with an SE and not a Spec-V. mainly because the Spec wasn't out yet, but also for the good old reliable SR20 power!


----------

